# Al día de hoy



## melania22

Buenas, como se dice "a día de hoy" en inglés??

Contexto de la frase "a día de hoy todavía no he recibido el producto".

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Lucy 2

As of today, I still haven't received the product.

Saludos.


----------



## melania22

Thanx Lucy !!


----------



## Carlos1980

Lucy 2 said:
			
		

> As of today, I still haven't received the product.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Dos dudas :

a) Se puede utilizar " still " traducido como " aun/todavia " en frases negativas ?
b) La colocacion no deberia ser  " i haven't still received ..." ?

Gracias.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Carlos1980 said:
			
		

> Dos dudas :
> 
> a) Se puede utilizar " still " traducido como " aun/todavia " en frases negativas ?
> b) La colocacion no deberia ser  " i haven't still received ..." ?
> 
> Gracias.



Carlos,

a) Sí se puede usar  "still" en frases negativas. 

b) La colocación debe ser "I still haven't received...". Pero también se puede usar la palabra "yet", y en ese caso es correcto decir "I haven´t yet received..."


----------



## melania22

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Carlos,
> 
> a) Sí se puede usar "still" en frases negativas.
> 
> b) La colocación debe ser "I still haven't received...". Pero también se puede usar la palabra "yet", y en ese caso es correcto decir "I haven´t yet received..."


 
+ bien seria:
"I haven't received yet", porque creo que "yet" siempre va al final de la oración. Corregirme si hace falta


----------



## tchristodouleas

melania22 said:
			
		

> + bien seria:
> "I haven't received yet", porque creo que "yet" siempre va al final de la oración. Corregirme si hace falta


 
"Yet" no siempre va al final de la oracion. 
Por ejemplo:

I have not yet received the package as of today.
I haven't yet received the package as of today.
As of today, I have not yet received the package.
As of today, I have yet to receive the package
As of today, I havn't yet received the package.

versus 

I have not received the package yet as of today.
I haven't received yet the package as of today.
As of today, I have not received the package yet.
As of today, I havn't received yet the package. 

No se... a mi me suenas las primeras 5 oraciones mejores, mas claras, mas al grano.

tina


----------



## natasha2000

tchristodouleas said:
			
		

> "Yet" no siempre va al final de la oracion.
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> I have not yet received the package as of today.
> I haven't yet received the package as of today.
> As of today, I have not yet received the package.
> As of today, I have yet to receive the package
> As of today, I havn't yet received the package.
> 
> versus
> 
> I have not received the package yet as of today.
> I haven't received yet the package as of today.
> As of today, I have not received the package yet.
> As of today, I havn't received yet the package.
> 
> No se... a mi me suenas las primeras 5 oraciones mejores, mas claras, mas al grano.
> 
> tina


 
Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo. Gramaticalmente, las segundas 5 oraciones son correctas. "Yet" se usa al final de la frase, nunce entre el verbo auxiliar y principal. Por lo menos así dicen todas las gramáticas de la lengua inglésa. Yo oígo por primera vez eso de interponer "yet" entre los verbos auxiliar y principal.


----------



## kiro

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo. Gramaticalmente, las segundas 5 oraciones son correctas. "Yet" se usa al final de la frase, nunce entre el verbo auxiliar y principal. Por lo menos así dicen todas las gramáticas de la lengua inglésa. Yo oígo por primera vez eso de interponer "yet" entre los verbos auxiliar y principal.


Hola. No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. Una frase tal como: "I haven't received yet the package as of today" a mí me suena horrible, y realmente no veo por qué no está bien poner "yet" entre los verbos auxiliar y principal...¿de verdad existe tal regla en inglés? Para mí, es el tipo de cosa que se oye todos los días (y también que se lee en la literatura, ve abajo para un ejemplo) y me sorprende algo que sea la primera vez que te has topado con esa construcción...

_Charlotte Bronte:_
"I have written also to Mrs. B. and have enclosed the diploma which M. Héger gave me before I left Brussels. *I have not yet received* her answer, but I wait for it with some anxiety".


----------



## natasha2000

kiro said:
			
		

> Hola. No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. Una frase tal como: "I haven't received yet the package as of today" a mí me suena horrible, y realmente no veo por qué no está bien poner "yet" entre los verbos auxiliar y principal...¿de verdad existe tal regla en inglés? Para mí, es el tipo de cosa que se oye todos los días (y también que se lee en la literatura, ve abajo para un ejemplo) y me sorprende algo que sea la primera vez que te has topado con esa construcción...
> 
> _Charlotte Bronte:_
> "I have written also to Mrs. B. and have enclosed the diploma which M. Héger gave me before I left Brussels. *I have not yet received* her answer, but I wait for it with some anxiety".


 
A ver... Si se usa, eso no significa que es correcto. Por lo menos así dicen todas las gramáticas que he consultado hasta ahora, y creeme, llevo enseñando inglés más de 15 años. Seguro que se usa, eso no te voy a discutir, pero también se usa She was y tampoco es correcto. Señora Bronte es una escritora del siglo pasado (si nome equivoco) entonces, y si lo usaba ella, igual hoy en día no es correcto...
La frase "U haven't received the package yet as of today" a mi también me suena un horror pero no por yet, sino por as of today. Yo lo sacaría por completo, porque si uso as of today, usaría antes still que yet.
*I haven't received the package yet.*
o bien
*As of today, I still haven't received the package*.

De hecho, tampoco me gustan las frases del grupo 2, pero son mejores que del grupo 1.

I have not received the package yet as of today. 
I haven't received yet the package as of today. 
As of today, I have not received the package yet.  
As of today, I havn't received yet the package.   
O sea, las primeras dos, según mi opinión, no son correctas, y las otras dos.... Bueno, pero no. El inglés no es como español, no se pueden mover las palabras dentro de una frase según el antojo del que habla, tienen su orden más fijo que español.
Yo usaría las frases:
I haven't received the package yet.
(As of today), I still haven't received the package.

Claro, tampoco quiero decir que soy infalible y que no me puedo equivocar... Pero en esto estoy segura. A lo mejor se puede decir de más maneras, pero las que has dicho tu, seguro que no son correctas.

Saludos,
Natasha


----------



## kiro

Zdravo Natasha,  
Bueno, sigo no estando de acuerdo contigo en que sea incorrecta una frase tal como "I have not yet received her answer" (ni ahora ni en los tiempos de las hermanas Brontë ) y me interesaría saber en qué libros exactamente dice que no es válida esa construcción... aunque la verdad es que para mí el hecho de que algún gramático diga que no se puede considerar correcta tal cosa, mientras para la mayoría de los angloparlantes sea algo completamente regular y de uso común, tanto coloquial como formalmente, no me parece nada lógico.
Por eso intento evitar decir cosas tales como "seguro que no son correctas" porque ¿según quién? Noto que los dos foreros de Estados Unidos que han contribuido a este thread tampoco piensan que sea mala esa construcción, y no creo que ellos usen un inglés del siglo pasado...
Bueno, yo no soy profesor ni mucho menos, ni siquiera recuerdo haber estudiado casi nada de la gramática inglesa (y tampoco llevo mucho tiempo aprendiendo español así que espero no estar explicándome muy mal) pero sé lo que me suena bien y correcto, y por eso sigo pensando que "I have not yet received her answer" es una frase bien escrita y válida.
Saludos.


----------



## kiro

In fact, unless it's some ludicrous prescriptive grammar rule invented by the Victorians, could it be possible you may have got it mixed up with the same rule in Spanish, where you obviously can't place an adverb between the auxiliary and main verbs. I.E:

No he todavía recibido el paquete  whereas: I have not yet received the package 

I really cannot see why there is anything grammatically wrong with that sentence in English.
Apart from that, Mr.Google gives me these further examples: 

From the past:

"Popularity is the only insult that *has not yet been offered* to Mr. Whistler" - _Oscar Wilde_

"I *have not yet asked* you how long you have been in Bath; whether you were ever here before;" - _from Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen_

"Science *has not yet taught us* if madness is or is not the sublimity of the intelligence." - _Edgar Allen Poe_

And the present:

"... when Jack was four and *had not yet started* kindergarten, his mother walked with him to the corner of Pickthall and Hutchings Hill Road in Forest Hill". _Until I Find You by John Irving, published 2005._

"There are two rules of war that *have not yet been invalidated* by the new world order." - _Article in the Guardian from March 2003 by Martin Amis._

"Finally, students should be given plenty of exposure in their pronunciation classrooms to other non-native accents of English so that they can understand them easily even if a speaker *has not yet managed* to acquire the core features" - _from the British Council's "Teaching English" website.  _

But let's wait and see what others may have to say about it...


----------



## duder

Bueno, aunque nos hemos desviado bastante del tema original, coincido totalmente con kiro y su explicación. Aunque haya expertos de gramática inglesa que consideren incorrecta esta construcción (y de esto no estoy seguro, ya que no afirmo ser uno de ellos), "have not yet..." se ha establecido desde hace mucho tiempo tanto en la habla cotidiana como en ámbitos más cultos/formales.

No obstante, si Natasha nos pudiera indicar dónde se puede leer una explicación de este asunto desde el punto de vista que está defendiendo, seguro que nos gustaría verla.


----------



## natasha2000

Bueno... Después de leer todos los mensajes, os doy razón. Yo uso las gramáticas de Oxford y Cambridge pero son ediciones del principio del siglo 20, así que, supongo que tendré que "actualizarme".Además, no quiero poner en cuestión ni dudar en lo que dicen los nativos, ya que nunca lo he hecho, y siempre cuando he tenido una duda, he recurrido al arbitraje de un nativo. Nunca he dicho que soy profesora, sino que enseño inglés, así que no se me interprete mal. No pretendo ni nunca he pretendido ponerme como un experto "losabetodo", sólo he dicho lo que pensaba.

Kiro, tu español es perfecto, igual mejor que el mío, supongo que eres de origen latino, no? Y si no, da igual, te felicito...
Saludos a todos,
y...
No hard feelings, ok?


----------



## kiro

Hola Natasha,
Yo también espero no haber dado la idea de que me crea un sabelotodo, porque realmente nada podría ser más lejos de la verdad  (soy más bien un sablelopoco que de vez en cuandito tiene delirios de grandeza ), pero en este caso sólo quería intentar aclarar esa cosa porque no entendía por qué no se podía considerar correcta.
Aparte de eso, muchas gracias por el cumplido sobre mi español, no tengo sangre latina, pero a lo mejor algún día, quién sabe... 
Saludos.


----------



## natasha2000

Hola Kiro,
Bueno, todos padecemos de vez en cuando de "delirios de grandeza"... ajjaja 
Saludos


----------



## tuvir

Con estos dilemas de Natasha y Kiro veo claro que en un idioma hay que ser bastante flexible y no con esas estrictas reglas gramaticales que  a veces los profesores no se salen ni un ápice de ellas. Saludos a los dos.


----------



## melania22

Bueno ahora me ha quedado todo más claro, nunca imaginé que diera tanto de sí mi post


----------



## mhp

pero ¿en español se dice «*a* día de hoy» o «*al* día de hoy»?


----------



## SpiceMan

De las dos maneras, pero "al día de hoy" es más común, por lo menos en estas latitudes. (En las antípodas de éstas, ¡bah! Es que estoy en Japón y hablo como si estuviera en Argentina )


----------



## María Madrid

En España quizá usemos más "a día de hoy", como en la expresión "a fecha de hoy". Saludos,


----------



## mhp

Gracias.

  SpiceMan, ahora me ha picado la curiosidad por verte hablar japonés a la Argentina


----------



## Jorge Gonza

kiro said:


> In fact, unless it's some ludicrous prescriptive grammar rule invented by the Victorians, could it be possible you may have got it mixed up with the same rule in Spanish, where you obviously can't place an adverb between the auxiliary and main verbs. I.E:
> 
> No he todavía recibido el paquete  whereas: I have not yet received the package
> 
> I really cannot see why there is anything grammatically wrong with that sentence in English.
> Apart from that, Mr.Google gives me these further examples:
> 
> From the past:
> 
> "Popularity is the only insult that *has not yet been offered* to Mr. Whistler" - _Oscar Wilde_
> 
> "I *have not yet asked* you how long you have been in Bath; whether you were ever here before;" - _from Northanger Abbey by Jane Austen_
> 
> "Science *has not yet taught us* if madness is or is not the sublimity of the intelligence." - _Edgar Allen Poe_
> 
> And the present:
> 
> "... when Jack was four and *had not yet started* kindergarten, his mother walked with him to the corner of Pickthall and Hutchings Hill Road in Forest Hill". _Until I Find You by John Irving, published 2005._
> 
> "There are two rules of war that *have not yet been invalidated* by the new world order." - _Article in the Guardian from March 2003 by Martin Amis._
> 
> "Finally, students should be given plenty of exposure in their pronunciation classrooms to other non-native accents of English so that they can understand them easily even if a speaker *has not yet managed* to acquire the core features" - _from the British Council's "Teaching English" website. -> _
> 
> But let's wait and see what others may have to say about it...


 

This is totally perfect and backed by cultivated people of yore and today.

Now, where does the "yet always at the end" come from?
It is a "rule" that English learners are told by their teachers and is in most EFL-ESL textbooks.

But why do they teach that "rule". I'll try to give a reasonable answer.

You know, in a language there are many ways to say the same thing: How are you? How is it going? How are things? How're u doing? 

But not only must L2 teaching be right but also efficient (in terms of time, for example). So it is more efficient to teach ONE RIGHT WAY to say something than TWO OR MORE WAYS to say the same thing. 

So, if you have to teach ONE RIGHT WAY TO SAY SOMETHING out of many right ways, QUESTION: WHICH SHOULD YOU TEACH? ANSWER: THE EASIEST ONE.

So clearly the rule: "YET goes at the end of a negative sentence or question" is easier than this one: "YET can go either at the end of a negative sentence or question, or between NOT and the verb in a negative sentence".

Cheers,

JG


----------



## dexterciyo

mhp said:


> pero ¿en español se dice «*a* día de hoy» o «*al* día de hoy»?



 La RAE desaconseja ambas locuciones, por tratarse de un galicismo innecesario. Lo más propio sería hablar de _hoy día, hoy en día, hoy por hoy, hasta ahora_, etc.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=hoy


----------



## carrieaa

Hello Foreros:

I'm not sure if this is on the subject, but I leaned to translate "have you received the package yet?" as ""¿siempre has recibido el paquete?

Is that used?

Sincerely, Carrie


----------



## roxcyn

carrieaa said:


> Hello Foreros:
> 
> I'm not sure if this is on the subject, but I leaned to translate "have you received the package yet?" as ""¿siempre has recibido el paquete?
> 
> Is that used?
> 
> Sincerely, Carrie



No, no es correcto. 

¿Ya/Aún recibiste/has recibido el paquete?  

¡Saludos!


----------

